# When will the Bears be out?



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

I drew a La Sal spring bear tag, and I'm curious if anyone is seeing any yet? If not, when on average do the bears come out? My hunt starts on April 2nd and I'm trying to plan some time off. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

It depends on a variety of factors. They'll usually start coming out in early to mid April and most will be out by mid to late May.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I suspect there are a few stirring now, though they will not be particularly active for another 3 or 4 weeks. Boars will emerge first followed by sows with cubs. Bear are lethargic when they first emerge from the den and it takes them some time to really wake up. They might come out for an afternoon then den up again for a couple days depending on weather and temperatures. By early May the boars should be out for good and active with sows and cubs two to three weeks behind them. The later in the season the more active the bear will become.


----------



## Buckriser (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Kevin D! That's some good information. I'm planing on doing spot n stalk type hunting. Hopefully I can locate a few of them.


----------

